# Chase AGR card double points offer



## Tumbleweed (Oct 11, 2011)

WooHoo! I received an offer from Chase AGR for double points on purchases (up to 6000) between 10/15/11 and 12/25/11......signed up for it on line right away.....


----------



## Jim G. (Oct 11, 2011)

How were you made aware of the offer. Mail?...or?


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 11, 2011)

Jim G. said:


> How were you made aware of the offer. Mail?...or?


Flyer came in the mail today.....


----------



## tonys96 (Oct 11, 2011)

I got the offer in the mail today, had to sign on to an oddball chase website..........https://www.mychasebonus.com/amtrak42, to register. Flyer had an enrollment code that was specific to my account number, when I put in th code, the last 4 of my account number came up.

Cool beanz, double points right during the Christmas shopping season.........


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 11, 2011)

The summer spend promotions (double points or 3.5k/5k/10k based on spend) came the same way: in the mail with a unique promo code that linked to your account. Did anybody who was targeted for a summer promo also receive this fall promo? I might have to defer some spending by a few days if I receive one of these...


----------



## MisterToad (Oct 12, 2011)

gatelouse said:


> The summer spend promotions (double points or 3.5k/5k/10k based on spend) came the same way: in the mail with a unique promo code that linked to your account. Did anybody who was targeted for a summer promo also receive this fall promo? I might have to defer some spending by a few days if I receive one of these...


My wife and I both received an offer in the summer, and we both also received the new double points offer.


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome. Hopefully I'll get a targeted offer in the mail soon. Hopefully valid for all spend, not just certain types of retail (e.g. Christmas shopping).


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 12, 2011)

gatelouse said:


> Awesome. Hopefully I'll get a targeted offer in the mail soon. Hopefully valid for all spend, not just certain types of retail (e.g. Christmas shopping).


I got this one, and it is for all spend. Sweet!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 12, 2011)

Wife and I both received the latest offer for 3,000 additional bonus points. Hoping to see the points from the later summer offer that ended on Sept 30 soon. 

Now if we can just get wife's foot to heal we can get back on the trains again


----------



## pennyk (Oct 13, 2011)

I received the offer in the mail also - up to 6,000 bonus points. My promotion was amtrak41


----------



## Bigval109 (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe this will help. I called the number on the back of my card and when a person came on the line I told her I wanted to know why I don't get these promo and she put me on hold and came back and gave me a promo number. I went to the website posted and entered my number she gave me and my name popped up. Hey it's worth a try if you didn't get one. Good Luck.


----------



## AC4400 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got mine. AGR is the best reward program forever! :lol:


----------



## amamba (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine came a few days ago, too. Signed up using the QR code right on the mail piece.


----------



## JayPea (Oct 19, 2011)

I got the info in the mail just yesterday and wasted no time in signing up for the promo. Great offer!


----------



## calwatch (Oct 20, 2011)

Same here. Actually this is better than buying points, even if you choose to pay your taxes online like I do. The IRS charges 1.95% to pay your taxes online. I may prepay before the end of the year if I can't max out on the promo.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Nov 14, 2011)

FYI......I sent a SM to Chase about the double points and received this reply.....

 

Dear xxxxxxx

I have received your email regarding receiving double points on your Amtrak account with Chase 

Let me inform you that, your Amtrak account was enrolled for the spend and get offer on 10/17/2011.

As per the offer you will earn 1 additional point per $1.00 on all purchases made between 10/15/2011 and 12/25/2011. The maximum points that you will earn for this promotional offer would be 6,000 points.

Further, please be assured that the additional bonus points will post to your account, six to eight weeks after the end of the promotional period. Your patience and understanding in this matter will be highly appreciated.

I am glad I was able to clarify this for you. If we can help you with your account in any other way, please send us a secured e-mail or call us at the number listed below.

Thank you, 

E-mail Customer Service Representative 1-800-436-7927


----------

